#ubuntu-ec2 2009-09-28
<smoser> erichammond, or others, i'd appreciate input on bug 414997
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 414997 in ec2-init "ec2-set-defaults should be 'run_once_per_ami'" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414997
<smoser> as my last comment suggests, i *really* think that the correct way to do this is to indicate to the re-bundler that there is a template system in use here
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-09-30
<mattayers> Hi is anyone around?
<erichammond> mattayers: Go ahead and ask your question.  Somebody might see it and respond within a few hours.
<mattayers> Has anyone used ELB in europe? I just get a null response, yet I can create US load balancers just fine?
<erichammond> oh wait, that applies over in ##ec2.  I think this channel is supposed to redirect you to #ubuntu-server
<erichammond> er ##aws
<mattayers> Ah yea sorry I did wonder. I'm in there too.
#ubuntu-ec2 2009-10-04
<alonswartz> hey guys, I was wondering if there is a list of aki/ari's (supported by canonical) that correspond to the released ami's, together with the versions they were built from?
<alonswartz> nevermind, I pulled the aki/ari info off of the published ami's configuration details
<alonswartz> followup question: I noticed that linux-modules-VERSION-modules (ubuntu-on-ec2 ppa) has been upgraded since the ami's were released. Would the latest version still be compatible with the released AMI's (hardy LTS)?
<alonswartz> clarification: compatible with the AMI's associated AKI
